# Model Year 2012 BMW / September Production Info. 1, 3, & Z Series (updated)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's hard for me to have a dual relationship again with BMWNA and BIMMERFEST. Those who have been a part of Bimmerfest for the past 10 years know that this site was founded on the fact that it was THE site on the web to get confidential dealer/vehicle information. It was like the Wild, Wild West back in those days as I was the General Sales Manager of a BMW Center as well as Bimmerfest Leader. Although our Dealer Principal did receive a lot of flack, and ultimately a "Cease and Desist" letter from BMWNA's legal team, I was able to keep it up a la Wikileaks (sharing information) for several years. The concern now is that I must tread very lightly as I am working for a new retail organization, and Bimmerfest has grown into a legitimate online news source, and don't want to do anything that will jeopardize these important relationships...

What I can tell you is that dealers today received several bulletins outlining model year changes and base pricing for 1, 3 5, Z4, X3, X5, X6 series vehicles, and there is lots of good news to go around. Since _I_ cannot post the actual info here, I encourage you to contact you dedicated Client Advisors to answer your specific questions, as they should have the info in hand now.

Speaking in intentionally vague terms, I will say that BMW has "bundled" several high-demand options in an effort to reduce order complexity, and to enhance customer value. These equipment changes apply cross-platform to* 1 Series, 3 Series, and M3 models*.

For the *Z4* Line the biggest news is the new 4-cylinder TwinPower Turbo Engine (N20) ***8211; coming on the Z4 sDrive28i is the all-new 2.0L TwinPower Turbo 4-cylinder engine, producing 240hp and a peak torque 260 lb-ft available as early as 1,250 rpm. The N20 engine offers better performance than the outgoing inline-six of the Z4 sDrive30i while allowing up to a 20% improvement in fuel economy!

This same powerplant is coming to the *528i* beginning with September production.

Anyway, I am working on a way to present this information to all of our members in a sensible manner.

There are many pages of specific changes, and base pricing is now available.

I will post more later, but please contact your dealer if you have any specific questions.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

No, Thank you Jon. We understand the constraints under which you operate.


----------



## culto (Feb 24, 2008)

Jon is the free nav being carried over into 2012 for the 5 series?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

culto said:


> Jon is the free nav being carried over into 2012 for the 5 series?


I believe that the answer is "yes". The bulletin does not make reference to all 5 Series models, but the MY 2012 528i xDrive Sedan Qualifies for $1,730.00 "Navigation Option Credit"...


----------



## culto (Feb 24, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> I believe that the answer is "yes". The bulletin does not make reference to all 5 Series models, but the MY 2012 528i xDrive Sedan Qualifies for $1,730.00 "Navigation Option Credit"...


Thank you John, you are the best


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have been studying this bulletin for a day now, looking for a conscionable way to deliver this information.

On the bulletin is explicitly says "Your assistance in communicating the above changes is requested and appreciated."

There is nothing "confidential" here, and all pricing is retail. I am hoping to go ahead and prepare more for posting...

What do you guys think?

The bulletin also reads "The contents of this document are confidential and should not be shared with third parties for distribution."

Any lawyers here?

:angel:

You guys are all potential customers, right? Wouldn't I just be "communicating the changes" to my customers??

:dunno:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> I have been studying this bulletin for a day now, looking for a conscionable way to deliver this information.
> 
> On the bulletin is explicitly says "Your assistance in communicating the above changes is requested and appreciated."
> 
> ...


It is simple (lawyer here). What BMWNA is saying is that you are being asked to convey and relay the information contained in the bulletin. They are also stating that the "contents" of the document are confidential and by that they mean the actual document itself. So, this means you are free to tell the fest the information in your own words, but you may NOT post a pdf copy of the bulletin for all to see or provide the bulletin to some organization for them to post for all to see. It is clear that BMWNA wants the information to get out, but they do not want to do a google serarch and find the document itself available for download.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> It is simple (lawyer here). What BMWNA is saying is that you are being asked to convey and relay the information contained in the bulletin. They are also stating that the "contents" of the document are confidential and by that they mean the actual document itself. So, this means you are free to tell the fest the information in your own words, but you may NOT post a pdf copy of the bulletin for all to see or provide the bulletin to some organization for them to post for all to see. It is clear that BMWNA wants the information to get out, but they do not want to do a google serarch and find the document itself available for download.


Thanks for your response. I have sent an email to the Manager who wrote the bulletin at BMWNA, just to cover my rear...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Here you go...*

*Price changes referenced in this below will be effective with vehicles invoiced beginning 9/1/2011. *

*Cross-Platform Equipment Changes: 1 Series, 1 Series M Coupe, 3 Series and M3 models*

Beginning with September Production, BMW has bundled several "high-demand options".

New option codes for these "bundles" replace the earlier single-option codes, and only impact certain models. These include all MY2012 1 Series, 3 Series and M3 models, as well as the *MY2011* 3 Series Sedan, 1 Series M Coupe and M3 Sedan. The new "bundled" packages include:

***8226; *Navigation, BMW Assist with enhanced Bluetooth and USB* (7KB). "This new option combines these previously stand-alone options (shown with prior option code/price): Navigation (609/$2,100), BMW Assist with Bluetooth (639/$750; or $650 if Bluetooth is standard) and USB (6FL/$400 if not standard). The new option (7KB) is priced at $2,150 ($1,350 for E92/E93 M models due to the addition of BMW Assist as standard equipment for those models) which represents a $1,100 savings over the previous offer structure!"

***8226; * BMW Assist with enhanced Bluetooth and USB* (7H8). "This new option combines these previously stand-alone options: BMW Assist with Bluetooth (639) and USB (6FL). As all MY2012 1 Series models and 3 Series models currently include 6FL in their standard equipment profiles, there is no impact on option price" 

***8226; *Hands-free Bluetooth & USB* (7H9). "This new option combines Hands-free Bluetooth (6NN) and USB (6FL). 7H9 will only appear in the standard equipment profiles for the impacted vehicles and does not carry an individual option price."

***8226; *Floor Mats added as standard equipment for all MY2012 BMW models*!! 
"Based upon customer feedback and competitive pressure, floor mats have been added to the standard equipment profile for all MY2012 1 Series, 3 Series, Z4 and M3 ***8211; SOP 9/2011"

***8226; *Window/Moonroof opening/closing function * 
"Due to supply shortages, the 'hall sensor' in the driver's door lock has been removed as a running change from July 2011 onward. This change impacts all 1 Series Coupes, 3 Series Sedans, and 3 Series Sports Wagons as follows:

***8226; "Deletion of the window opening/closing function and the moonroof opening function via the driver's door lock using the emergency key."

***8226; "Remote opening/closing with the key fob is not impacted by this change."

####​
*1 Series Coupes and Convertibles (MY12) *

Standard Equipment Changes:

***8226; "As referenced above, Hands-free Bluetooth (formerly 6NN) will now be shown as standard equipment together with iPod/USB (formerly 6FL) under new option code 7H9. Floor mats will also be standard."

Optional Equipment/Package Changes:

***8226; "As noted above, Navigation (formerly option 609) is now combined with BMW Assist (formerly option 639) as option 7KB for a very attractive price ($2,150). As a result, BMW Assist has been removed from the Premium Packages (ZPP)."

***8226; "BMW Assist will continue to be offered as a single option under new option code 7H8 (replacing former option code 639). Because Hands-Free Bluetooth is now standard, the price of the BMW Assist option has decreased from $750 to $650."

####​
*3 Series Sedans (MY11) and Sports Wagons (MY12) *

Standard Equipment Changes:

***8226; "As mentioned above, all 3 Series Sports Wagons will include floor mats (423) for MY12."

Optional Equipment Changes:

***8226; "Exterior paints Montego Blue Metallic (A51) and Crimson Red (A61) deleted on all models."

Package Changes:

***8226; "On 3 Series Sedan, the Value Package option code changes from ZVP to ZV2 due to the option bundling described at the beginning of this bulletin. Content and pricing remain as before. The codes are unchanged on 3 Series Sports Wagon."

***8226; "For the same reason, the option code for the 3 Series Sedan Premium Package changes from ZPP to ZP2 (ZP3 on M3 Sedan). Here too, both content and pricing remain the same. The codes are unchanged on 3 Series Sports Wagon."

***8226; "Finally, as BMW Assist is now bundled with Navigation, the Premium Package will be available at a discounted price when selected in combination with Navigation (7KB) ; respectively $2,100 on 3 Series Sedan (MY11) and $1,350 on 3 Series Sports Wagon (MY12)."

####​
*3 Series Coupes and Convertibles (MY12) *

*Standard Equipment Changes*:

"Following the successful launch of the 3 Series Coupe and Convertible lifecycle impulse last year, these models have become even more attractive as several exciting new features have been added to enhance the standard equipment level for MY12: Hands-free Bluetooth and iPod/USB adaptor (7H9), Alarm (302), Floor Mats (423) and Through-Load (on convertibles only (4UT))."

Optional Equipment Changes:

***8226; "Exterior paints Orion Silver Metallic (A92) and Liquid Blue Metallic added on all models."

***8226; "Exterior paints Mojave Metallic (A17), Montego Blue Metallic (A51), Platinum Bronze Metallic (A53), Tasman Green Metallic (A81) and Blue Water Metallic (896) deleted on all models."

***8226; "Gray Dakota Leather (LCAD) now with a black interior color, replacing the former all-grey color. The upholstery itself remains unchanged."

Package Changes:

"The Value Package (ZVP) is deleted for MY12 on all 328i/xi Coupes and Convertibles. As a consequence, Power seats (459) and Dakota Leather (LC) are now reintegrated into the Premium Package (ZPP) while BMW Assist (7H8) is removed from it as a consequence of the new bundled BMW Assist offer with Navigation. Finally, the integration of new standard equipment resulted in the removal of these options from applicable packages as outlined in the below charts."

####​
*Z4 Roadster (MY12)*

Standard Equipment Changes:

"MY12 sees the introduction of several brand new features on the Z4, reinforcing its benchmark position in performance and providing it with greater efficiency":

***8226; "*4-cylinder TwinPower Turbo Engine* (N20) ***8211; coming on the Z4 sDrive28i is the all-new 2.0L TwinPower Turbo 4-cylinder engine, producing 240hp and a peak torque 260 lb-ft available as early as 1,250 rpm. The N20 engine offers better performance than the outgoing inline-six of the Z4 sDrive30i while allowing up to a 20% improvement in fuel economy."

***8226; *Auto Stop/Start* "Will come standard on any Z4 sDrive28i with a manual transmission. Under certain driving conditions, Auto Start/Stop turns off the engine when the vehicle comes to a stop, providing up to a 3% improvement in fuel economy. Pressing the clutch to put the car in gear automatically re-starts the engine. Please note this feature can be switched on/off via a button located next to the Start/Stop button."

***8226; *Driving Dynamics Control* "A button on the center console enables the driver to vary the response of the accelerator, steering, transmission (when equipped with automatic transmission or DCT), DSC and suspension (when equipped with M adaptive suspension) from "Comfort" to "Sport". The additional "Sport +" mode turns off the DSC for an even more dynamic driving experience."

"*In addition to these exciting new features, the following popular options have been added to the Z4's standard equipment profile, further enhancing its customer value*":

***8226; "Hands-free Bluetooth and iPod/USB adaptor (7H9), Alarm (302), Floor Mats (423), Power Seats (459) and Through-Load (4UT)."

*Optional Equipment Changes*:

***8226; "Exterior paint Mineral White Metallic (A96) added on all models and available exclusively in combination with the all-new Exclusive Canyon Brown and M Sport/Canyon Brown packages."

***8226; "Exterior paint Mojave Metallic (A17) deleted on all models."

***8226; "Navigation system (609) is now bundled with BMW Assist (639) on all models for $2,150."

***8226; "The 8-speed Sport automatic transmission (2TB) will now be available on the Z4 sDrive28i as a no-charge option."

*Package Changes*:

***8226; Exclusive Canyon Brown Package

"After two years of success, the Exclusive Ivory White Leather Package (option ZWP, available with M Sport Package as ZMW) will be deleted and replaced by an all-new aesthetic package. The Exclusive Canyon Brown Package (option ZBP) will include the following features:"

***8226; "Sport seats (481) with an exclusive extended Merino leather upholstery (option LKWT) in elegant Canyon Brown with contrasting stitching on the side bolsters of the seats."

***8226; "Upper dashboard in Canyon Brown Oregon leather with contrasting stitching."

***8226; "Front lateral and center armrests in black Nappa leather."

***8226; "Center of passenger-side dashboard and door handle in black Nappa leather."

***8226; "Fineline Anthracite wood trim (option 4CE ***8211; only available with this package)."

***8226; "Exclusive exterior color Mineral White Metallic (option A96- only available with this package) with additional color choices from the standard Z4 exterior paint program."

















"BMW Z4 with Exclusive Canyon Brown Package - European Model Shown"

####​
*M Models*

***8226; 1 Series M Coupe (MY11)

Standard Equipment Changes: "None."

Optional Equipment Changes:

***8226; "Option 639 BMW Assist is removed from the list of Stand Alone Options (still included with Premium Package). Option 6FL iPod/USB will be replaced by the new option 7H9, iPod/USB and Bluetooth."

Package Changes:

"Premium Package becomes Premium Package 2 (ZP2) with new option 7H8 including Assist, Bluetooth, and iPod/USB Adaptor to replace 639 Assist and 6FL iPod/USB Adaptor. Convenience Package becomes Convenience Package 2 (ZC2), the new 7KB Navigation Package replaces 609 Navigation System. Package prices are unchanged and Convenience Package 2 requires Premium Package 2."

***8226; M3 Sedan (MY11, ends production October 2011)

Standard Equipment Changes: "None."

"Base price remains $55,900, keeping the M3 Sedan positioned as quite possibly the finest worldwide value in ultra-high performance Sport Sedans."

Optional Equipment Changes:

"BMW Assist (639), iPod/USB Adaptor (6FL), and Smartphone Integration (6NF) have been replaced by option 7H8 ($750). The new 7KB Navigation with iPod/USB, BMW Assist, and Bluetooth replaces 609 Navigation and is priced at $2,150 on the M3 Sedan."

Package Changes:

"Convenience Package is replaced by Convenience Package 2 (ZC2) and now requires Premium Package 3 (ZP3) and both are updated with new option codes. Package prices are unchanged."

***8226; M3 Coupe & M3 Convertible (MY12)

Standard Equipment Changes:

"For model year 2012, the M3 Coupe & Convertible gain standard anti-theft alarm system (302), floor mats (423), and the new 7H8 including iPod/USB Adaptor, Bluetooth, and BMW Assist. Base Prices have been adjusted to reflect the new standard equipment to further improve the competitive position of the iconic M3."

Optional Equipment Changes:

"Stand Alone Options for the 2012 M3 Coupe and Convertible have been adjusted to reflect the new standard equipment and the new Navigation package (7KB), which is priced at $1,350 to adjust for standard BMW Assist, Bluetooth, and iPod/USB Adaptor."

Packages Changes:

"Thanks in part to the new standard equipment, model year 2012 M3 Coupe & Convertible benefit from a simplified Ordering Guide. The former Convenience Package and Premium Package 2 are now combined into a single Premium Package (ZPP). This change bundles the most-common M3 options and packages together, and the power rear sunshade (415) has been added to a package on the M3 Coupe for the first time.

The 2012 M3 Convertible will offer a new BMW Individual Composition Package (XC4) for the first time, due to growing customer demand for Individual special orders on this model. The package is priced attractively at $5,000 and includes the buyer's choice of three unique metallic exterior colors (Ruby Black, Azurite Black, and Moonstone), three unique leather colors with additional leather surface area (Champagne, Platinum, and Rust Brown), as well as Individual Piano Finish Black interior trim."

This is for now, more info is on its way...

Jon


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe the Fest needs a private forum area with certain restrictions on entering. Maybe by length of holding the account or by post count. That way the details of what is discussed is kept away from casual browsers of the forum. Might be a way to skirt the public disclosure issues a little bit.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahh, posted the same time I did. I like the Canyon Brown color. Very sharp.

I look forward to what you can share about the 5 series.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

alewifebp said:


> Maybe the Fest needs a private forum area with certain restrictions on entering. Maybe by length of holding the account or by post count. That way the details of what is discussed is kept away from casual browsers of the forum. Might be a way to skirt the public disclosure issues a little bit.


The real issue is the public posting of "confidential" (i.e., potentially harmful info like wholesale pricing) information. Prospective BMW buyers seeing any of this information are benefiting at no arguable expense to anyone, unless I am missing something...

:dunno:


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome information. Glad you could share it with us.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

As soon as I hear back from BMW, I will post the rest. There is a ton of info...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

So, $2650 + $2100 +$400 = $5150 for Premium, Nav, and Ipod. 

Sept 1st, $2100 + $2150 = $4250, a savings of $900. Not bad at all.


----------



## scubajag (Mar 14, 2005)

One puzzling question concerning colors for the 2012 Coupe. Is Vermillion Red still being offered? It was not mentioned in the bulletin. Thanks for all the awesome information-you and Irv are the best.


----------



## scubajag (Mar 14, 2005)

Any idea what liquid blue mettalic looks like. Is it acutally blue or more gray?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scubajag said:


> One puzzling question concerning colors for the 2012 Coupe. Is Vermillion Red still being offered? It was not mentioned in the bulletin. Thanks for all the awesome information-you and Irv are the best.


If no change is mentioned, then we can deduce it is the same as previous.

My pleasure, that's why we're here...

This December Bimmerfest.com will celebrate out 10th anniversary.

We love what we do!

:thumbup:


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> As soon as I hear back from BMW, I will post the rest. There is a ton of info...


I don't work for BMW so here you go...


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi ckm1515,

How about a 5 series pdf?

k


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

As soon as I hear an "OK" from BMWNA I will post the rest. And if I get into trouble I am counting on you guys (and gals) to back me up!




Seriously, though, I can't imagine anyone at Woodcliff Lake objecting to this information being shared with BMW customers, can you?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ckm1515 said:


> I don't work for BMW so here you go...


Thank you!

Please note: BMWNA sent out a follow-up memo today correcting errors in yesterday's bulletin.

The errors pertain to some of the bundles option package codes.

I will update the info as soon as practicable.


----------



## LadyLouise (Jul 29, 2011)

*Can we order with these changes prior to Sept 1st?*

Thanks for the info. I saw the first memo from a dealer. I am in the process of getting quotes on a 135i - which were held up when the packages started changing. Does this mean we can't get these new package options if we ORDER before Sept 1st, or does it mean delivery after Sept 1st? The BMWUSA Build your own site still shows the old packages - which leads to confusion.

Want to make sure I get the car I think I am ordering - and the price breaks are attractive.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

LadyLouise said:


> Thanks for the info. I saw the first memo from a dealer. I am in the process of getting quotes on a 135i - which were held up when the packages started changing. *Does this mean we can't get these new package options if we ORDER before Sept 1st, or does it mean delivery after Sept 1st? * The BMWUSA Build your own site still shows the old packages - which leads to confusion.
> 
> Want to make sure I get the car I think I am ordering - and the price breaks are attractive.


It means that if your 135i _is produced _after Sept 1 it _should_ have those equipment changes. Sometimes -just sometimes- those changes are implemented weeks before or after that published date.

If _your order_ in fact reflects the pricing adjustments then your 135i will have those changes.


----------



## LadyLouise (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thanks for the Info*

I think I will wait a week or so for final quotes - to make sure it settles down. Thanks so much!

I have been browsing this board - lots of great info for a soon to be BMW owner


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

LadyLouise said:


> I have been browsing this board - lots of great info for a soon to be BMW owner


Yep! You've found THE best BMW forum on the 'net. Particularly now that Jon is back in action! :thumbup:


----------

